# Master Bedroom Remodel



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

This is part of our huge master bathroom/bedroom remodel project. Someone on here is pictures of the bathroom as well. This has taken from November 06, until July 07 to complete. We still have minor things to finish, but the rooms are now liveable. The main highlights of the bedroom are the windows, the faux wood beam, the french pocket doors to the bathroom and closet, new lighting/fan, and of course the Brazillian Redwood flooring. The pictures are a bit out of order. Thanks to everyone here who helped when I had questions and problems!:thumbsup:


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks great!! Good job.


----------



## tkristi (Nov 28, 2007)

Good Job Love it


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank yous!


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks nice. Keep up the good work.
I did a similar color scheme on my nursery project.


----------



## DarkWolf (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice work.. Guessing the outside is siding.. I've got brick on our house so doing that much is out of the question.. 

Oh well though.. I've got enough to do in restoring the windows we have..


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

WOW,

Sorry I missed this post back in August. Very Nice Job Zel. Enjoy your new Master Bedroom...


----------



## adampaul7 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Tools*

Hi, I read your post and also seen your home. It is really fantastic! It seems to be used good tools and furniture.That's nice.We are also have fantastic tools and furniture.you suggest this to anyone.Have a nice day.:thumbsup:

<a href="www.protoolshed.com">Tools</a>


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks guys! I enjoy doing this type of work, but I give you guys who do it for a living alot of credit. I'm only 30, and man am I sore after these projects! I'm just finishing up on the guest bathroom remodel. Nothing too drastic, travertine floor, added a shower light, built a nice mirror frame, sanded/stained the original vanity cabinet. I'll get some pics up when its all done. Happy New Year!


----------



## njchan (Jan 4, 2008)

wow ... the flooring looks great! wehre did you pick that up?


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

we got it from lumber liquidators. Its much "redder" then the sample we picked up, but very nice overall. Thanks.


----------

